# Help me buying digital camera



## rst (Jun 12, 2013)

I want to buy digital camera .
budget is 10-14k
I want better picture/video quality,long battery life etc.
don't want to upgrade in future.

My friend said that "Go for android(galaxy s4) or iphone,they have better picture /video quality than digital cameras"
Is it true ??


----------



## nac (Jun 12, 2013)

It depends on what you are expecting from a camera. Personally, I don't think mobile camera can do better than digital camera (overall).

Only camera comes to my mind is TZ30. Get it from ebay and use coupons to get some discount. There is no other camera in this budget will meet you criteria and beat this camera's feature set. No choices to get confused.


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 12, 2013)

rst said:


> My friend said that "Go for android(galaxy s4) or iphone,they have better picture /video quality than digital cameras"
> Is it true ??


How much of a zoom do these phones offer?

They are not likely to offer better image quality than a digital camera but they could be a better choice than a digital camera depending on the kind of photography you do. To start with, you will carry them around with you wherever you go so you will have far greater opportunity to capture interesting moments.

If you often shoot in brightly lit conditions you won't find much difference between images from a good mobile phone and even a DSLR for casual photography. Photographs from mobile phones are now being used in areas where DSLRs used to be standard.


----------



## abirthedevil (Jun 14, 2013)

Comparing mobile phone camera pics to digicam pics even low end point and shoots is like comparing chalk and cheese. Granted phone camera's have greatly improved but still, they can be used to to click a pic in the spur of the moment and thats what they are there for.


----------

